# Free Slice of Life Stories (Closed)



## Kazonking (Dec 20, 2019)

Hello everyone! I'm looking to do some writing since I have time to sit and write. What I'm looking for are ideas for, like it says in the title, slice of life stories. Of course it must be SFW (not looking to write NSFW at the moment).

The stories can be about your fursona/OC or something you think of on a whim. They will be about 500 words each.


----------



## Trevorbluesquirrel (Dec 22, 2019)

How about one about me on a train that's been stopped at a random station for much longer than usual!?

Read about SOL, but don't exactly understand the concept!

Would that work though?


----------



## Kazonking (Dec 22, 2019)

Trevorbluesquirrel said:


> How about one about me on a train that's been stopped at a random station for much longer than usual!?
> 
> Read about SOL, but don't exactly understand the concept!
> 
> Would that work though?



That definitely will work! Ill get on it now


----------



## Kazonking (Dec 22, 2019)

Trevorbluesquirrel said:


> How about one about me on a train that's been stopped at a random station for much longer than usual!?
> 
> Read about SOL, but don't exactly understand the concept!
> 
> Would that work though?



Here you go! I did it in first person so hopefully you enjoy it!


"On the Rails"

Got my pass, ready to go. Just have to wait now until the train comes. Not too long after sitting, I could hear the screeching of the large vehicle as it was making its way closer before coming to a complete stop in front of where I was sitting. I hopped on, took my seat near a window. I sat alone, but actually there were only a few other people. There was an old anthro-wolf couple sitting down, and a tall what I could I assume to be a anthro-reptilian teen based on the attire and a backpack as though they were done with school for the day; standing near one of the train doors.. However I couldn't make out what they looked like entirely since their face was decently hidden by the hood blocking most of their face from the angle I was in.

  I took my mind off of the other passengers and instead, switched my attention to the window. The world quickly passed by like slides in a presentation, or fast-forwarding through a movie. To be honest I let my mind drift, easily forgetting how far along the journey I was. However, I knew that the next stop was mine. I got up to go stand at the door so I could get off. I noticed I was the only one still here. Just a little longer though. I looked at the map on the wall, and confirmed this was true. 

  As everything seemed right, the conductor made a brief announcement stating that we would have to take a quick detour due to blockage found further down the tracks. He disclosed where we would stop, so I checked the map again to see the stop that he mentioned was not too far out of the way from where we are now, but would add another ten to fifteen minutes to the ride. Ok, not a problem. Things happen…

  Some minutes pass by, we pulled up to our detour stop. The doors opened, and I moved away from the door in case someone tries to get on. I stood there, but no one was coming yet. I stuck my head out the doors, to see if anyone was getting on any of the other cars. The place was like a ghost town. A slight breeze passed by the door, which was the only nice thing about this wait. I stood back, checking my phone and just trying to make the time pass faster and take my mind off the wait. Fifteen minutes gone. Come on already. Not too long after my internally made complaint, the doors hissed before closing. Finally! Of course, nothing goes that easy. Even though the train was ready to leave, we didn't move. Oh come on! 

  I was feeling impatient, especially since there was nothing going on; at least from my knowledge. It took another twenty minutes before the train began to move. We picked up speed, and looking through the windows, I could see the station becoming more distant with each moment. After a little over a half-hour passing, I was finally going home.


----------



## Kazonking (Dec 24, 2019)

Bump


----------



## Aika the manokit (Jan 1, 2020)

The life of a manokit (that's me) the struggle of raising his child on an isolated island.

Little one is named Guppy


Idk if this is alright but I thought it'd be cute


----------



## Kazonking (Jan 1, 2020)

Aika the manokit said:


> The life of a manokit (that's me) the struggle of raising his child on an isolated island.
> 
> Little one is named Guppy
> 
> ...



yes definitely! Ill get to work on it


----------



## Aika the manokit (Jan 1, 2020)

Kazonking said:


> yes definitely! Ill get to work on it


Thank you.

Characters involved are Aika (the purple one) and Guppy (the little blue dude)


----------



## Kazonking (Jan 1, 2020)

Aika the manokit said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Characters involved are Aika (the purple one) and Guppy (the little blue dude)



any personality or any details I should know before I start?


----------



## Aika the manokit (Jan 1, 2020)

Kazonking said:


> any personality or any details I should know before I start?


Aika is mostly happy go lucky but when it comes to Guppy, he's a bit overprotective

Guppy is still just a child so he's curious. Put the two on an island, mix with some dangerous animals and Guppy not being a rare swimming manokit, and you've got Aika being a nervous wreck sometimes


----------



## Arnak (Jan 4, 2020)

Im checking on this thread since my bud Aika can't right now (he's visiting relatives out in the country)


----------



## Kazonking (Jan 4, 2020)

Arnak said:


> Im checking on this thread since my bud Aika can't right now (he's visiting relatives out in the country)



Actually I did write that short piece for Aika. Its quite short but hope it does justice to the request.

Not far from the mainland is an island lush with life. The island itself can fill volumes with each novel focusing on something completely different from the one before, and those that would come after. However, today we shall hear a short tale of two inhabitants, Aika, and his child Guppy. Each one happy in their own way, actually, they are both usually in good spirits. However, how can one forget the day when young Guppy had a terrifying encounter at the small pond near his home. It was not unusual for Guppy to explore since he was a small child, but when three small beasts came from the depths of the island and found their way to that same pond, this did not settle well with Aika. Being an overprotective parent, this was horrific in Aika's eyes. The beasts although small, had sharp teeth, large claws, and eyes bright red. Without thought, Aika ran to Guppy, taking him into his arms running beyond his normal running speed, hiding themselves in their home where they were protected. Hours were spent inside with Aika in a panic like state looking outside for those beasts. They were nowhere to be seen, but Aika was not taking any chances. 

It wasn't long before a ship passed by with a kind captain offering to take them away from this strange place, and return to their home away from this island. Of course, Aika was weary of this offer. Any other time he would say yes near immediately, but with Guppy, he was far more careful. He asked the captain if he could sleep on it. The captain agreed to the request and told Aika that the ship will be leaving early the next day. Night fell, and when Guppy woke up his dad, Aika new that they had to go. They packed what things they had, and set sail returning to the place they call home, leaving behind the strange island and those strange creatures.


----------



## Arnak (Jan 4, 2020)

Kazonking said:


> Actually I did write that short piece for Aika. Its quite short but hope it does justice to the request.
> 
> Not far from the mainland is an island lush with life. The island itself can fill volumes with each novel focusing on something completely different from the one before, and those that would come after. However, today we shall hear a short tale of two inhabitants, Aika, and his child Guppy. Each one happy in their own way, actually, they are both usually in good spirits. However, how can one forget the day when young Guppy had a terrifying encounter at the small pond near his home. It was not unusual for Guppy to explore since he was a small child, but when three small beasts came from the depths of the island and found their way to that same pond, this did not settle well with Aika. Being an overprotective parent, this was horrific in Aika's eyes. The beasts although small, had sharp teeth, large claws, and eyes bright red. Without thought, Aika ran to Guppy, taking him into his arms running beyond his normal running speed, hiding themselves in their home where they were protected. Hours were spent inside with Aika in a panic like state looking outside for those beasts. They were nowhere to be seen, but Aika was not taking any chances.
> 
> It wasn't long before a ship passed by with a kind captain offering to take them away from this strange place, and return to their home away from this island. Of course, Aika was weary of this offer. Any other time he would say yes near immediately, but with Guppy, he was far more careful. He asked the captain if he could sleep on it. The captain agreed to the request and told Aika that the ship will be leaving early the next day. Night fell, and when Guppy woke up his dad, Aika new that they had to go. They packed what things they had, and set sail returning to the place they call home, leaving behind the strange island and those strange creatures.


I'm sure he'll love it


----------



## Cookies_McSalsa (Jan 18, 2020)

@Kazonking I had an idea of a story I’d like a prompt for, I’m sure a 500 word prompt would do the trick!

The main characters are Tony the Turtle and Al the Owl. Tony is my self insert, and Al is how I personify my Anxiety.

Tony is a big snapping turtle who is a gentle giant. He’s kinda slow when it comes to doing things, and he likes to think about what he’s doing, what he’s gonna do, and generally enjoys thinking in general. His head is always in the clouds, and he likes everything to be calm and chill. Tony doesn’t hold grudges, and likes to let things go if he doesn’t view them as a big deal, but he refuses to be a pushover, and if things get too heated, he’ll either end it right then and there, or just leave, pushing through anything getting in his way.

Al the Owl is my anxiety, and in this comic, I’m gonna portray them as Non-binary. Al is a hyper-vigilant, paranoid person, who has a pessimistic view of people, and constantly deals with chronic distrust. They also have a sharp, sarcastic sense of humor and a quick wit, able to dish out some hilarious dark humor at the drop of the hat. When they feel threatened, Al either likes to puff themselves to tower over small people, or make themselves thin as a stick, all the while shooting a death glare at the perceived threat. Past all this sarcasm and paranoia, though, is a good guy who’s rough around the edges. At the moment, I can’t think of much of good side to Al at the moment, other than them taken a role of a guardian/protector to those they call friends, those who managed to get through the paranoia, and make them feel safe and happy to be around.

I’d say for the scenario, maybe we can have Al and Tony playing a coop game, when they get this one teammate who turns out to be a jerk who starts making Al feel uncomfortable? I don’t know, but I hope you enjoyed the read. It’s quite a text wall, I know, but now, it ends here.


----------



## Ra'ara Su'nai (Jan 19, 2020)

If you're still taking requests, I'll toss my Nimbat in the ring. Michiko is a gentle girl, working a number of odd jobs, trying to find a way to get into her dream job of computer/gaming design. She's been squirreling away all the money she can to try and get started in her education to make her dream happen. Well, she's finally gotten the money, and her first day of class is about to start, but it's not exactly the dream start she had hoped for. I'll let you decide how to take it from there.

And of course, reference picture for the cutie.

sta.sh: Michiko Hasumi - Reference sheet


----------



## Tallow_Phoenix (Jan 19, 2020)

Ah, now I want one too, but I don't want to overburden the poor lad QwQ


----------



## Kazonking (Jan 22, 2020)

Hi, I'm so sorry for not getting to your stories right away, I was hit with a near $800 university fee so at the moment I'm working on only paid work until I can pay it off.


----------



## Cookies_McSalsa (Jan 22, 2020)

Kazonking said:


> Hi, I'm so sorry for not getting to your stories right away, I was hit with a near $800 university fee so at the moment I'm working on only paid work until I can pay it off.


Big OOF! Thanks for letting me know, don’t let my thing stress you, just get it done whenever. Good luck with the fee, if I had money, I’d pay you.


----------



## Kazonking (Jan 22, 2020)

Cookies_McSalsa said:


> Big OOF! Thanks for letting me know, don’t let my thing stress you, just get it done whenever. Good luck with the fee, if I had money, I’d pay you.



thank you and trust me as you said OOF. Thank you for understanding


----------



## Ra'ara Su'nai (Jan 22, 2020)

By all means, focus on what you need to do first. While I know each person who requested a story really wants to see it, they aren’t urgent. Keep us up to date. I at least want to make sure you’re doing all right.


----------



## Kazonking (Jan 22, 2020)

Ra'ara Su'nai said:


> By all means, focus on what you need to do first. While I know each person who requested a story really wants to see it, they aren’t urgent. Keep us up to date. I at least want to make sure you’re doing all right.



thank you for understanding, and ill keep you all updated with what's going on.


----------



## Kazonking (Jan 28, 2020)

Hey everyone, an update on what's going on. So far I have $29 out of the $774 dollars that I need. Still got ways to go


----------



## Ra'ara Su'nai (Jan 28, 2020)

At least it’s a step in the right direction


----------



## Kazonking (Jan 28, 2020)

Ra'ara Su'nai said:


> At least it’s a step in the right direction



I agree! Actually now have $34. But as you said, it's a step in the right direction.


----------



## Kazonking (Feb 8, 2020)

Finally met my goal! Did a lot of writing so going to take a short break (to rest brain lol). But I can now finally focus on other stuff!


----------



## Cookies_McSalsa (Feb 8, 2020)

Kazonking said:


> Finally met my goal! Did a lot of writing so going to take a short break (to rest brain lol). But I can now finally focus on other stuff!


Congrats! Honestly expected raising 800 bucks to be a bit longer, I’m really happy it didn’t take you forever. Good deal, no more university fee over your head


----------



## Kazonking (Feb 8, 2020)

Cookies_McSalsa said:


> Congrats! Honestly expected raising 800 bucks to be a bit longer, I’m really happy it didn’t take you forever. Good deal, no more university fee over your head



thank you! And I know, I wasn't expecting it either but luckily people were generous with giving me a chance to write and stuff for them. Now I can do whatever whenever now lol. But as I said taking a short break from writing (not too long). But I finally got to work on my YouTube channel too without the crazy stress.


----------



## Trevorbluesquirrel (Jun 20, 2020)

Kazonking said:


> Here you go! I did it in first person so hopefully you enjoy it!
> 
> 
> "On the Rails"
> ...



Thanks very much for writing this story, very interesting concept!


----------

